# Another Top end find



## Stuart (Jul 16, 2014)

This little chap was found just outside the office this morning and considering the size, I didn't need to break out the hook and bag. It is roughly 20cm long and very alert as to whats going on around it. Im unable to get to any of my guides to confirm what it is until late so, apologies for the crappy phone pics, but would anyone like to hazard a guess at what he may be? Im able to provide more pics if necessary.






Cheers
Stu


----------



## phatty (Jul 16, 2014)

black whip??


----------



## Stuart (Jul 16, 2014)

Possibly Chris...

A quick search online says Papuan Whip Snake (Greater Black Whip??) but I'll get some better photos at home. 

Stu


----------



## baker (Jul 16, 2014)

Would you be able to get clearer pictures of the side of the head at all? From these pictures I am fairly certain I can make out a loreal scale but its just not clear enough to be certain. Also the head shape to me does not look like either of the black whips. Everything from how this snake looks with head, body shape, scalation and colouring says a young keelback (_Tropidonophis mairii_) to me. However I would like to have a good head shot to be certain with it.
Cheers Cameron


----------



## Stuart (Jul 16, 2014)

Cheers Cameron, I'll get some better photos tonight with a decent camera and get them up here. 

Never having seen a juvie Kellback before, Im hoping it could be.

EDIT: Google supports your thoughts Cameron however I'll get some clearer photos for you anyway, expert opinions are better than Google IMO


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jul 16, 2014)

Definitely a juvenile Keelback.


----------



## eipper (Jul 16, 2014)

keelback


----------



## Stuart (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks all. 

I have some decent photos but if its confirmed by those above, I have no need to check further.


----------

